# yo whats up guys!



## sean murray (Mar 12, 2010)

hey whats up , my names sean, im 19 i live in california. ummm i joined this fourm to learn more abot dp/dr cause my doctor is basically insane and dosent help at all but my parents make me see him anyways.i self diagnosed my self almost a year ago after having dp/dr for 1 year before that. so i went to see a doctor a coupple months ago after trying to get my parents to believe me. the picked some freak doctor who officially diagnoced me dp/dr and so his theory is i have a virus living im my brain so hes putting me on a ton of seizure and adhd meds witch makes no sence but i want real help so im here until i find a job to pay for a real docotr and real help.

i want to talk to anyone who wants to help me and i will do my best to help you. cause its hard living in a world where nobody you know cares. not even you parents. and u dont even feel alive. it gets old quick

so yeah/ im geussing my dp/dr was caused by being on every adhd med and anti depressent known to man since i was 7 up to about 17. the anti depressents to counteract the side effects of the adhd meds. and my geuss is my brain just basically was so young it got skrewed up from so many meds. cause when i was 14 i had dp/dr for about 10 minuets and i went away about 3 times . but my main geuss is i used 2 smoke weed a little and once i picked up a sack laced in pcp i was told after and had a life changing bad trip and ever since i think ive felt dr/dr but i thought i was permafried. and then it got super worse when a coupple months later one of by best friends passed away and i think im in shock to this day and after all these events my brains just trying to protect its self.

so can some one please tell me how to help this. mentally and with meds. i want to convince my doctor to get me on a med that will actually help instead of seizure meds. so tell me meds that will help i geuss anexity and a little depression. cause after feeling like crap for years ive gotten a litle depressed and lost hope of a cure. so please help tell me a med to get from my doc that could help. i already know to just think positive and dont think about it and ive done tons of reserch. but i need so straight foward help ive gotten a little better, havent had a pannic attack in like 6 months and im having a blast being a young adult, i just want to feel in my body again!!.. thank you!!


----------



## emma (Feb 12, 2010)

do you have Anxiety ? Meds dosnt help, you have to make it on your own. 
It's fucking hard, but trust me mads can make it worse, your brain is just tired and you need to let it rest.


----------



## sean murray (Mar 12, 2010)

emma said:


> do you have Anxiety ? Meds dosnt help, you have to make it on your own.
> It's fucking hard, but trust me mads can make it worse, your brain is just tired and you need to let it rest.


yeah thats what ive been doing and it seems to help alot. the only problem is that i cant stop thinking. 24/7 . even when im talking , im thinking in the back of my head , and i think its slowly friving me more crazy and stuff, i just want a med to chill my brain out and let it heal. cause ive tried everything and cant slow down my thoughts and i think my thoughts are the root of my dp/dr. and if i can control that then i can get rid of my dp/dr

thnaks for replying man i realy aprecieate it


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Sean, my name is Sandy. im also 19, and from california. coincidence? i think not haha.

Why does your doctor think that you have a virus living in your brain? Thats kind of strange. 
Also, is your doctor trained in treating depersonalization, or is he just a regular psychologist/psychiatrist. You need to go to someone who has had experience in treating other people with this condition.

Also, i have to agree with Emma. Meds dont make thaatt much of a difference. Sure they can help aid some of the accompanying symptoms of DP such as depression or anxiety, but they will not ''cure'' the DP itself. What anti-seizure medication are you on? Lamictal?

Im currently on medication right now, 4 to be exact, but for other reasons, and now that i have the DP it doesnt treat that. Part of the solution is medication, and part is taking the right approach in dealing with this mess. There are a lot of inspirational posts on here by people who have recovered or are in the process of getting better, and they share a lot of hopeful stuff. You can find their posts under the section ''On the Road to Recovery''

I wish you the best of luck sean. We are all in this together. We will support, encourage, and share our knowledge with one another. Welcome.


----------



## sean murray (Mar 12, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Hi Sean, my name is Sandy. im also 19, and from california. coincidence? i think not haha.
> 
> Why does your doctor think that you have a virus living in your brain? Thats kind of strange.
> Also, is your doctor trained in treating depersonalization, or is he just a regular psychologist/psychiatrist. You need to go to someone who has had experience in treating other people with this condition.
> ...


thanks sandy ! so first off my doctor is just a phycilogist and i need to find a better doc but my parents r kinda stupid and just dont really care cause they dont understand. and the doc thinks i have a virus cause i also have low thiroid and type 2 diabeties and kinda bad kidnies so the thinks its odd i have all that and he thinks its all related by a virus inflatrating my body and he thinks if he finds a virus and kills it all my crap will go away.

idk what seisure med it is . im at my girlfriends house but will check in the morning. the doc triped me out tho when he said theres a 15 % chance i could get a rash that is fatal. he put me on today.

thanks for all the help guys. in 2 years i finally can talk to not just one person who finally understands. but a whole community. i cant thank you enough. much love <33


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont know...they may all be interrelated, you never know.

The med he put you on is definitely Lamictal, because that is the only one out of the anti-seizure meds that can cause a rash. BUT...its verryyy rare for someone to get it. he will probably titrate the dose slowly to avoid you from getting the rash.


----------



## sean murray (Mar 12, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I dont know...they may all be interrelated, you never know.
> 
> The med he put you on is definitely Lamictal, because that is the only one out of the anti-seizure meds that can cause a rash. BUT...its verryyy rare for someone to get it. he will probably titrate the dose slowly to avoid you from getting the rash.


yeah its gona take a month to get me to the doce he wants. he said it will help with my dp/dr. is this true?
ive never had a seisure and he just took me off vivance cause i couldent eat and felt sick all the time and said this is like the same but ill feel better. idk why he put me on it if it wont help dp/dr ,dosent make sence


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Lamictal can in some cases help with dp/dr, but not all. Im on Lamictal right now at 350 mg, but its not helping with the dp. well i started taking lamictal a year ago for other stuff, so i wasnt put on it for dp. Alot of people on here are taking Lamictal and they say that it seems to be working.

You said you wanted to tell your doctor to prescribe you a medication that will help with DP/DR. google 'depersonalization disorder' and click on the wikipedia link. on that page if you scroll down, there's a paragraph on Treatments. They have researched this one medication thats used for opiate users thats found to reduce symptoms of DP and in some people, they have reached full recovery. The name of it is Naltrexone. Bring it up to your doctor and see what he thinks.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> that is the only one out of the anti-seizure meds that can cause a rash.


Any medication can cause rash. Along with headache and nausea it is one of the most common universal adverse drug reactions.


----------



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

sean murray said:


> so yeah/ im geussing my dp/dr was caused by being on every adhd med and anti depressent known to man since i was 7 up to about 17.


How do you feel about being diagnosed with adhd? Is it possible that was incorrect? At about age 8 or 9, I believe I had a DP moment, I was running uncontrolled thru the house. Scared the whole family. Since I was having night terrors at the time they thought thats what happened, but I never told anyone that I was aware of what I was doing, just not is control. Yes, there was a lot of stress in the family at that time.

Your experience may be totally different, just wanted to give you something to compare with.


----------



## sean murray (Mar 12, 2010)

m&m said:


> How do you feel about being diagnosed with adhd? Is it possible that was incorrect? At about age 8 or 9, I believe I had a DP moment, I was running uncontrolled thru the house. Scared the whole family. Since I was having night terrors at the time they thought thats what happened, but I never told anyone that I was aware of what I was doing, just not is control. Yes, there was a lot of stress in the family at that time.
> 
> Your experience may be totally different, just wanted to give you something to compare with.


idk if i even had adhd, cause im never hyper or feel distracted besides when i think too much i get carried away and dont pay attention to people talking sometimes and stuff like that cause i live in my head a little. but whats super weird is i hardly remember any of my childhood. and i dont remember an of 7th grade, idk why., its kinda scary i remember bits and pieces but i dont remember who i hung out with or did at lunch and crap. i remember teachers and stuff tho. idk if that from the meds. but basically i was just a happy kid and maybe a little to outgoing so my parents did the whole drug your kid to get better grades trick. so i cant really remember if i had a dp/dr moment before 8th grade. i think i did once while dirtbiking in 6th grade tho/. ha anyways/// i had a dp moment that i remember in like 8th grade outside the movie theater i said to my friend i felt like i was in a dream. and once in 9th grade i was at the beach bodysurfing and i said to my friend i felt high and out of my body and my buddy said it was cause i was sleep deprived probally,. then it went away and came back after that whole weed laced crap and now it stuck. so does that mean ive been like prone to dp/dr since i was a kid and all this stress in my life just made it permanent? and is my body producing or lacking a certain chemical that makes me feel high and in a dream? or like what actually causes the feeling? please explain that. thats all i want to know . ive herd doctors haven't found the cure and stuff. but do they know whats actually happening to the brain?

by the way has any one seen numb the movie? it on dp/dr its the only way i could get my girl friend to under stand whats goin on with me.


----------



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

sean murray said:


> idk if i even had adhd, cause im never hyper or feel distracted besides when i think too much i get carried away and dont pay attention to people talking sometimes and stuff like that cause i live in my head a little. but whats super weird is i hardly remember any of my childhood. and i dont remember an of 7th grade, idk why., its kinda scary i remember bits and pieces but i dont remember who i hung out with or did at lunch and crap. i remember teachers and stuff tho. idk if that from the meds. but basically i was just a happy kid and maybe a little to outgoing so my parents did the whole drug your kid to get better grades trick. so i cant really remember if i had a dp/dr moment before 8th grade. i think i did once while dirtbiking in 6th grade tho/. ha anyways/// i had a dp moment that i remember in like 8th grade outside the movie theater i said to my friend i felt like i was in a dream. and once in 9th grade i was at the beach bodysurfing and i said to my friend i felt high and out of my body and my buddy said it was cause i was sleep deprived probally,. then it went away and came back after that whole weed laced crap and now it stuck. so does that mean ive been like prone to dp/dr since i was a kid and all this stress in my life just made it permanent? and is my body producing or lacking a certain chemical that makes me feel high and in a dream? or like what actually causes the feeling? please explain that. thats all i want to know . ive herd doctors haven't found the cure and stuff. but do they know whats actually happening to the brain?
> 
> by the way has any one seen numb the movie? it on dp/dr its the only way i could get my girl friend to under stand whats goin on with me.


http://books.google....page&q=&f=false

You should read as much of this link as is available, this is primarily a preview feature, but I think much of what you want to know will be available.
The suggestions here may be difficult for parents since it suggests that childhood trauma would start the problem and explains why you may have no memory of this.
This does not mean you had to be abused just a possible cause.

If you find it difficult to read, don't worry about the specific parts of the brain, try to focus on how the brain and our experiences are affected.


----------

